# Southeastern Asset Services



## Guest

has any one heard of these guys? they are based out of florida. they give you a price sheet with prices for all there different contracts. most of the prices are per bid but they make you sign a 50/50 revenue sharing agreement.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Revenue sharing? Never heard of that one. So that means, they'll split their profits with you? Interesting. Where do you suppose those profits come from?:whistling

Linda


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

There is a company based out of Hedrum, MN (Schnabel) who take 50% of profits but reimburse contractors 50% of costs. I cannot put my finger on it, but I do not like that setup. But they are a regional that cover parts of ND, SD, and MN (parts not all) and they can hold a grudge.

I started out being a sub-sub-contractor for Schnabel. I thought I was making good money ($1000.00 a week at first) but then the "good ole boy" network started up and another contractor with a personal relationship to Schnabel took over 95% of work orders. That's when I started contracting with other nationals. Schnabel found out about it and dropped me without paying about $2000.00 in unpaid invoices. Since then I keep hearing things through the grapevine that Schnabel and their sub-contractor have been pooh poohing my reputation and quality of work.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Revenue sharing? Never heard of that one. So that means, they'll split their profits with you? Interesting. Where do you suppose those profits come from?:whistling
> 
> Linda


they charge 40 for a lock change. the lock cost me 5. they get 20 i get 15 with out any reimbustment. i have cut my ties with them. i didnt think the revenue sharing was part of the PP business.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

derrickp said:


> they charge 40 for a lock change. the lock cost me 5. they get 20 i get 15 with out any reimbustment. i have cut my ties with them. i didnt think the revenue sharing was part of the PP business.


So, basically, they take 50% off the gross invoice and no reimbursements. I suppose their argument would be that they have as much in expenses on their end as you do on your end?

I would never go for that arrangement. To me, it's just .

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> I suppose their argument would be that they have as much in expenses on their end as you do on your end?
> 
> I would never go for that arrangement. To me, it's just .
> 
> Linda






Suuuuuuuuure they do. :no::no::no::no::no::no:


And no I wouldn't go along with that either.


----------



## Guest

We had one of these offers as well, I disposed it in the trash. This is interesting, we invest money, equipment, labor and sharing 50%. That means that if HUD pays 50.00per QY we get 25.00 and we pay to the crews and to dispose it.... So, we work for free.........


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> There is a company based out of Hedrum, MN (Schnabel) who take 50% of profits but reimburse contractors 50% of costs. I cannot put my finger on it, but I do not like that setup. But they are a regional that cover parts of ND, SD, and MN (parts not all) and they can hold a grudge.
> 
> I started out being a sub-sub-contractor for Schnabel. I thought I was making good money ($1000.00 a week at first) but then the "good ole boy" network started up and another contractor with a personal relationship to Schnabel took over 95% of work orders. That's when I started contracting with other nationals. Schnabel found out about it and dropped me without paying about $2000.00 in unpaid invoices. Since then I keep hearing things through the grapevine that Schnabel and their sub-contractor have been pooh poohing my reputation and quality of work.


OK I don't think you are looking at this correctly:laughing:

This Schnabel is paying 50% of the expense: 
1) charge for fuel to and from jobsite
2) charge for fuel to and from landfill
3) charge for the landfill bill
4) charge for 3 men for 8 hour day at $42.00/hour
5) charge for cost of the daily insurance rate for GL, WC, Auto ins etc
6) charge for the photography time with uploading 
7) charge for the clerical time at $28.00/hour for invoicing
8) charge for the utility bill for electrical usage for lights and computer usage
9) charge for vehicle and equipment depreciation

Heck the way I see it the labor will eat up 150% of the total cost of the job and they are paying 50% of these costs and then 50% of the leftover (profit)......HMMM sounds like you could come out like a bandit...just got to know how to work the system:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> OK I don't think you are looking at this correctly:laughing:
> 
> This Schnabel is paying 50% of the expense:
> 1) charge for fuel to and from jobsite
> 2) charge for fuel to and from landfill
> 3) charge for the landfill bill
> 4) charge for 3 men for 8 hour day at $42.00/hour
> 5) charge for cost of the daily insurance rate for GL, WC, Auto ins etc
> 6) charge for the photography time with uploading
> 7) charge for the clerical time at $28.00/hour for invoicing
> 8) charge for the utility bill for electrical usage for lights and computer usage
> 9) charge for vehicle and equipment depreciation
> 
> Heck the way I see it the labor will eat up 150% of the total cost of the job and they are paying 50% of these costs and then 50% of the leftover (profit)......HMMM sounds like you could come out like a bandit...just got to know how to work the system:thumbsup:


That would never happen:no: Remember, these outfits think that if you charge $35 for a grass cut, that you made $35 profit. All those miscellaneous things you referred to above shouldn't be factored for when running a P&P biz......


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> That would never happen:no: Remember, these outfits think that if you charge $35 for a grass cut, that you made $35 profit. All those miscellaneous things you referred to above shouldn't be factored for when running a P&P biz......


Isn't that the truth! COB is a voodoo term to these people


----------



## Guest

That is true. I think these companies are looking to find uneducated people who doesn't know what 50% would do to them. I don't even do 40% sharing. I think many of these companies are using bad market and amount of desperate people. But - good luck. I want to see quality of the work completed and volume one can maintain as with 40-50% sharing you have to do all by yourself and very fast, like very fast..... Within 60 mile radius, including not very friendly areas around, including trash-outs...


----------



## Guest

I got e-mail today from them asking me to sign on as a sub-contractor . After looking at there pricing I think i`ll pass!


----------



## GTX63

metropaintingco is right on the dollar. They are casting their nets out looking for the dumb and desperate. The rookies. The longer it takes for them to figure out they are going broke they longer they make money off of them. Yep, land of opportunity people. Before long they will all be stacking their furniture on the top of a pickup and moving their families to california to pick fruit, ie the Grapes of Wrath.


----------



## cdan2014

*Sas*



derrickp said:


> has any one heard of these guys? they are based out of florida. they give you a price sheet with prices for all there different contracts. most of the prices are per bid but they make you sign a 50/50 revenue sharing agreement.


I have just applied through them, but I have not received anything yet. I am curious, but I have no problem doing the work the right way and abiding by all the rules, regulations and policies provided.


----------



## cdan2014

*Hungry*



STARBABY said:


> I got e-mail today from them asking me to sign on as a sub-contractor . After looking at there pricing I think i`ll pass!


You not work and be hungry, I get the work and get fed. I know my economics and can make anything work. I'm eating.


----------



## Zuse

I got a email from them 2 weeks ago about signing on with them,i said send a price list,took a look and said no.

Then they asked after i refused how much teriroy i could cover and i said ive got the whole state,then they sent over another price list not much better and i refused again.

Their is a large post about them on linkedIn


----------



## Cleanupman

I was just going to say what Zuse said.
Look for a group called 
Subbers List- Nopay companies....
You'll find about 100+ companies listed...


----------



## PropPresPro

cdan2014 said:


> You not work and be hungry, I get the work and get fed. I know my economics and can make anything work. I'm eating.


This is the correct attitude to have in this industry! If you're looking to take the little bit of money you have left & insert it into the pockets of the next guy up the ladder. 

I am personally aware of more than 5 vendors who worked for a lowballer company because they needed to eat & "knew" they could make anything work. They either went broke trying or realized real quick to get out while they could.

The "any work is good work" brainwashed Craiglisters of this industry seem to be a dying breed, but every once in awhile a shakey, grainy glimpse of one pops up on this or another forum, and just like a Sasquatch video, I find myself scrutinizing them closely saying to myself 'that's not a real vendor, that's a brainwashed Craigslister dressed-up in a real vendor's costume!":icon_rolleyes:







PS: Unlike a successful brainwashed Craiglister, Sasquatch is real!


----------



## Cleanupman

cdan2014 said:


> You not work and be hungry, I get the work and get fed. I know my economics and can make anything work. I'm eating.


that is the most asinie logic you can have in business...
what cutrate insurance do you have????


----------



## Wannabe

PropPresPro,

Sasquatch is real? Did you see 1 of those hairy buggers? I've got friends that swear they have! They would absolutely give you "the look that kills" if you doubt them....Saw 1 in NorthWest Colorado.... I personally think it was BPWY BUT...who knows!


----------



## PropPresPro

Wannabe said:


> PropPresPro,
> 
> Sasquatch is real? Did you see 1 of those hairy buggers? I've got friends that swear they have! They would absolutely give you "the look that kills" if you doubt them....Saw 1 in NorthWest Colorado.... I personally think it was BPWY BUT...who knows!


Hell yeah he's real. Or he was before he drank too much & got ran over on the highway just a couple miles south of here this last summer. . .

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/aug/28/nation/la-na-nn-bigfoot-sasquatch-hoax-20120828


----------



## SoutheasternAssetServices

*Contract Change*

We understand where the issues were in our contract and would like to let everyone know that this has been reviewed and prices have been changed and it is no longer a 50/50 revenue share agreement.

Anyone liking to sign up with our company please e-mail [email protected] and ask for the vendor packet.

We are currently very busy in the following states;

FL, NC, SC, VA, TN, KY, TX, MO, KS


----------



## JDRM

SoutheasternAssetServices said:


> We understand where the issues were in our contract and would like to let everyone know that this has been reviewed and prices have been changed and it is no longer a 50/50 revenue share agreement.
> 
> Anyone liking to sign up with our company please e-mail [email protected] and ask for the vendor packet.
> 
> We are currently very busy in the following states;
> 
> FL, NC, SC, VA, TN, KY, TX, MO, KS


Can you please post pricing? 

Thanks


----------



## Zuse

JDRM said:


> Can you please post pricing?
> 
> Thanks


Yeah realy... i would like to see that updated price list too.


----------



## Cleanupman

As Everyone knows I'm quick to blast those involved in unjustices...
That siad I also feel it is important to give props and kudos when they apply...
One of my associates in Idaho...AFTER TWO YEARS of SAS owing money...the gentleman involved in this thread worked thing out and made things right with Jimmy up in Idaho....
Gotta tip your hat to that...
If you have an nonpayment issue give the guy a chance to make it right....


----------



## Expat

*SAS Price List*

I just got their price list with their vendor packet.

They are another company that would have me work my way into bankruptcy.

No thankyou!!


----------



## REO2Rentals

Expat said:


> I just got their price list with their vendor packet.
> 
> They are another company that would have me work my way into bankruptcy.
> 
> No thankyou!!


Please share their price list:thumbup:


----------



## Expat

*Latest SAS Pricing*



REO2Rentals said:


> Please share their price list:thumbup:


Is it within the rules to post price lists on here?


----------



## Zuse

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1514


----------



## BRADSConst

Expat said:


> Is it within the rules to post price lists on here?


It is within the rules to post price sheets here. That is one of the reasons PT was broken off of CT 6 months back. On contractor talk it was against the rules. Here it is not. 

For the benefit of others, you may want to find a previous thread or create a new thread or post and Label it "Price Sheet for company XXXXX". It will make it easier to find using the search function.


----------



## Expat

*Price Sheet for SAS*



BRADSConst said:


> It is within the rules to post price sheets here. That is one of the reasons PT was broken off of CT 6 months back. On contractor talk it was against the rules. Here it is not.
> 
> For the benefit of others, you may want to find a previous thread or create a new thread or post and Label it "Price Sheet for company XXXXX". It will make it easier to find using the search function.


This is current as at 01.11.2013


----------



## brm1109

Well at least after seeing these prices I don't have to waste my time ever even entertaining a thought.


----------



## Mills

I recieved this same price list tuesday, I am still in shock.


----------



## GTX63

Same bottom line, they just created a different way of getting to it.


----------



## 68W30

GTX63 said:


> Same bottom line, they just created a different way of getting to it.



All roads lead to Rome 
Or is it all these roads lead to ruin


----------



## HollandPPC

Hahahahaha. Worst part of it is they will find trolls to do it.


----------



## STARBABY

HollandPPC said:


> Hahahahaha. Worst part of it is they will find trolls to do it.


 
yep! there is always someone that will work for cheap!


----------



## Coos-NH

The requirements they sent to me also included a guaranteed 48 hour turnaround and "paid when paid"...:blink: TBNT!


----------



## Zuse

Coos-NH said:


> The requirements they sent to me also included a guaranteed 48 hour turnaround and "paid when paid"...:blink: TBNT!


 
Yep this is why so many get BURNT in this business,they don't read the fine print.

IS their anyone here that does work for SAE.would realy like to hear from you.Are you making any money.


----------



## mike_dpr

Rec'd the same price list and sent them a nice reply saying in a nut shell there prices would bankrupt me! They did not respond
:whistling2:


----------



## jack125

same with hudrix,you make no money but there is always somebody,\
they, offered me a lockchange for 30.00 I have to buy lock and deadbolt and drive 29 miles one way.ha haaaaaaa


----------



## david

*hi*

This the problem with companies and i'
ll add temporary agencies in america people have to learn to say no and stop being taken by these crooks if you only knew what these companies are makin off people you'd be in shock go back to school get a degree in something,you will be much happier in the long run...been there done that


----------



## thanohano44

david said:


> This the problem with companies and i'
> ll add temporary agencies in america people have to learn to say no and stop being taken by these crooks if you only knew what these companies are makin off people you'd be in shock go back to school get a degree in something,you will be much happier in the long run...been there done that


Get a degree to get a job. Do you have any idea how much those "crooks" that hire you will make off of you? I know when I worked for Citigroup, I saved them millions each month, and earned them $100's k each month. 

It's all about knowing what you're doing and accepting the terms of your employers and clients. I made over a $100k per annum on my old career. For me that worked. Would I have liked to earn more? Yes who wouldn't. That's why I went into business for myself.


----------



## brm1109

I just received an e-mail from them. Along with their pricing. NOOOOOOOO WAy


----------



## Gypsos

david said:


> This the problem with companies and i'
> ll add temporary agencies in america people have to learn to say no and stop being taken by these crooks if you only knew what these companies are makin off people you'd be in shock go back to school get a degree in something,you will be much happier in the long run...been there done that


I used to buy into the education = money BS. That is until in got a Bachelors in Business Majoring in Project Management. 

That is when I found out that a 4.0 GPA is a death sentence. No one will hire me becuase I am "too smart" and I lost the job I had when my coworkers found out my GPA. 

All the degree has ever done for me is give me heartburn and a $40,000 student loan I have no clue how I will ever pay back. 

I am much happier working for me.


----------



## BRADSConst

thanohano44 said:


> I made over a $100k per annum on my old career. For me that worked. Would I have liked to earn more? Yes who wouldn't. That's why I went into business for myself.


And then Obama got elected not once but twice.Nothing like making it harder to make more money going into business for ones self.....


----------



## thanohano44

BRADSConst said:


> And then Obama got elected not once but twice.Nothing like making it harder to make more money going into business for ones self.....


Exactly....more and more we have to do more with Less.


----------

